# Submitfunktion automatisch ausführen



## zerix (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Submit-Funktion einer HTML-Seite automatisch auszuführen, also so dass ich nicht auf den Submit-Button klicken muss


----------



## Bernd1984 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

   ich glaub zwar du bist im falschen Forum, aber trotzdem

```
<body onload="this.Form.Submit()">
```
 wäre eine Möglichkeit
 oder

```
<body onload="document.Form.submit()">
```
 wenn dein Formular name="Form" hat


----------



## zerix (7. Juni 2005)

Ach man kann das mit HTML auch?
ich wollte das eigentlich in java wissen und da bin ich im richtigen forum 

ich probier das mal aus, aber für eine java -lösung wäre ich auch dankbar


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Meinst du etwa ein Applet oder willst du von einem Java Client aus ein HTML Formular ausfüllen? Bei letzterem solltest du dir mal den Commons Net HTTP Client anschauen...

Gruß Tom


----------



## zerix (7. Juni 2005)

Also, ich hab eine Java-Application die ein Formular einer HTML-Seite ausfüllen soll und das dann beliebig oft hintereinander senden soll.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo!


```
//Per get ...
		new URL("http://www.foo.de/bar/meinform.php?abc=1&def=2").openConnection();
		//Per Post...
		//Siehe Jakarta Commons HTTP Client...
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## zerix (7. Juni 2005)

Die Sende-Methode ist Post. Dann werde ich mir das mal anschauen. Danke


----------

